#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  APC 5M+ E Setorial Algcom Blindada (APC 5m+ reiniciando)

## NielsonPadilha

Olá @*Suporte Intelbras*, optei por fazer minha rede usando intelbras (APC-5M+) e antenas setoriais ALGCOM blindadas. Montei um pop recentemente com 6 rádios e 6 antenas setoriais de 60º, porém estou tendo dor de cabeça com um dos rádios (APC-5M+) que está reiniciando (Ele não tem um tempo certo, simplesmente reinicia, as vezes com poucos minutos e as vezes depois de horas ligado. Notei que ele passa a reiniciar em menos tempo depois que conecto um APC-5M-18+ nele).

Estou usando ipoll e com ultimo firmware APC.5-3662.v5.95-4.rt3883.Intelbras.APC.pt_BR.52376.150825.142009.

 

Até agora os outros 5 rádios estão normalmente, porém ainda não coloquei clientes nos demais. (Exceto um deles que já tem 3 clientes WOM 5000 mimo).

Como estou usando a caixa FIT da algcom para dar blindada precisei remover a capa plastica desses rádios, inclusive para melhorar a circulação da ventilação.

Já resetei para padrão de fábrica, joguei firmware novamente, pensei que fosse a fonte original devido o cabo ser de 40metros blindado, ai troquei e coloquei um patch panel giga da volt com uma fonte de 24v 7a para alimentar todos eles. Amanhã devo remover esse rádio da torre. Os cabos são todos novos com 40metros cada hercules, com conectores blindados da GTS cat6.

Gostaria de um auxilio para ver se é problema no rádio. Já olhei os logs e não identifiquei oque possa ser.

Por sinal as antenas da ALGCOM com os APC's casaram perfeito, o sinal nos clientes bem estável.

Obs: Estou usando pigtail de alta performance da algcom nesses kits.

Obrigado

----------


## ALGcom

Ficamos felizes por ler o feedback positivo com relação às Setoriais!  :Smile:

----------


## Aurio

Estava com mesmo problema que o seu de ficar reiniciando atualizei a minha APC e não reiniciou mais! A minha firmware e a mesma que a sua, pode ser o tamanho do cabo de rede.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Estava com mesmo problema que o seu de ficar reiniciando atualizei a minha APC e não reiniciou mais! A minha firmware e a mesma que a sua, pode ser o tamanho do cabo de rede.


Olá amigo tudo bom ? Vou retirar ela da torre para testar no chão, porém não acredito que seja pelo comprimento do cabo estamos usando 40m com cabo blindado hercules e estamos usando font da volt de 24v por 7a justamente para poder enviar a energia melhor. De todos os rádios lá em cima somente esse está reiniciando.

Vou baixar ele, fazer teste no cabo e se for o caso trocar por um MPT 100% cobre com mesma metragem. Porém não acredito que seja o cabo :/

Numa torre ao lado dessa estamos usando também 4 APC-5M-90+ e 1 APC-5M+ com cabos de 50metros hercules e não reiniciam de jeito nenhum. A única diferença é a fonte que é uma maxonline de 24v por 20a da volt.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Olá amigo tudo bom ? Vou retirar ela da torre para testar no chão, porém não acredito que seja pelo comprimento do cabo estamos usando 40m com cabo blindado hercules e estamos usando font da volt de 24v por 7a justamente para poder enviar a energia melhor. De todos os rádios lá em cima somente esse está reiniciando.
> 
> Vou baixar ele, fazer teste no cabo e se for o caso trocar por um MPT 100% cobre com mesma metragem. Porém não acredito que seja o cabo :/
> 
> Numa torre ao lado dessa estamos usando também 4 APC-5M-90+ e 1 APC-5M+ com cabos de 50metros hercules e não reiniciam de jeito nenhum. A única diferença é a fonte que é uma maxonline de 24v por 20a da volt.


Boa tarde NielsonPadilha,

Já solicitamos o contato da nossa equipe técnica, aguarde em horário comercial que nós entraremos em contato. De antemão solicitamos que você mantena o equipamento instalado para que possamos realizar testes com o seu equipamento.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Boa tarde NielsonPadilha,
> 
> Já solicitamos o contato da nossa equipe técnica, aguarde em horário comercial que nós entraremos em contato. De antemão solicitamos que você mantena o equipamento instalado para que possamos realizar testes com o seu equipamento.
> 
> Att,
> Equipe Intelbras


Tudo bem. Vou deixar na torre ainda. Aguardo contato obrigado mais uma vez

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Tudo bem. Vou deixar na torre ainda. Aguardo contato obrigado mais uma vez


De nada NielsonPadilha, sempre que precisar, conte conosco.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Nesse momento o apc 5m+ não está mais respondendo ping, nem abrindo a página.

----------


## FMANDU

@*NielsonPadilha* vejo que você é um super fa da intelbras. Em relação ao seu caso, muito provável ser problema no apc, mas como você ja abriu a carcaça, ja perdeu a garantia.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Fotos da torre e antenas lá em cima



Cliente APC-5M-18+ que está conectado nessa torre


Obs: Esse radio no cliente não foi feito alinhamento fino, como ele estava conectado na outra torre que fica praticamente na mesma direção, só conectamos para ver o sinal como ficava.


Torre AP que está reiniciando (Principalmente quando conectado o APC-5m-18+):

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> @*NielsonPadilha* vejo que você é um super fa da intelbras. Em relação ao seu caso, muito provável ser problema no apc, mas como você ja abriu a carcaça, ja perdeu a garantia.


Opa, pois é atualmente tenho gostado de usar intelbras (apesar do ipoll, ainda está sendo ajustado). Precisei abrir a carcaça para poder acomodar o rádio da melhor forma possível dentro da caixa fit da algcom e também para melhorar a circulação do ar. Porém nada foi alterado, somente foi removido e colocado no suporte da caixa fit (Não acredito que intelbras vai me deixar na mão por causa disso.)

Não estou com foto, mais ficou praticamente desse jeito:


Os rádios já funcionavam bem, agora usando as antenas da algcom ficaram com sinal bem melhor e mais estável. Gostei bastante do resultado.

----------


## rguerim

Bom dia. Tenho mais de 50 APC-5M em minha rede, praticamente todos eles com ALGcom, funciona muito bem, antenas super recomendadas.

Porém possuo um problema semelhante ao do NielsonPadilha. Os rádios reiniciam de tempos em tempos, utilizo a última versão de firmware nos equipamentos. Os monitoro via SNMP. Não existe um padrão, mas de tempos em tempos eles reiniciam, isso acontece com todos os APC-5M. Acredito que pode haver uma falha no firmware.

Um detalhe que notei, é que se ficarmos sem acessar o APC por um tempo, quando formos acessá-lo ele vai reiniciar.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Bom dia. Tenho mais de 50 APC-5M em minha rede, praticamente todos eles com ALGcom, funciona muito bem, antenas super recomendadas.
> 
> Porém possuo um problema semelhante ao do NielsonPadilha. Os rádios reiniciam de tempos em tempos, utilizo a última versão de firmware nos equipamentos. Os monitoro via SNMP. Não existe um padrão, mas de tempos em tempos eles reiniciam, isso acontece com todos os APC-5M. Acredito que pode haver uma falha no firmware.
> 
> Um detalhe que notei, é que se ficarmos sem acessar o APC por um tempo, quando formos acessá-lo ele vai reiniciar.



Olá amigo, estou tendo problemas com clientes muito próximos da torre (Menos de 300 m), ao conectar um cliente na torre usando wom 5000 mimo (ex. um sinal aparecendo -44 na wom) a antena fica reiniciando direto. Só normaliza quando desconecto dessa torre. A antena da algcom tem 15dbi e no rádio coloco 25 dbm de potência. Você tem esses problemas por ai ?

Abraços

----------


## Aurio

Clientes tão próximo assim você pode setar uma potência de 5dbm ou 8dbm, 25dbm é muita potência, clientes meus com 1km ou um pouco mais vou ajustando a potência e verificando o sinal no AP até chegar um sinal tipo -60,-62 o que já notei é que no AP mostra tipo -65 e na CPE mostra -57,-58.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Clientes tão próximo assim você pode setar uma potência de 5dbm ou 8dbm, 25dbm é muita potência, clientes meus com 1km ou um pouco mais vou ajustando a potência e verificando o sinal no AP até chegar um sinal tipo -60,-62 o que já notei é que no AP mostra tipo -65 e na CPE mostra -57,-58.


Assim que faço também. No caso esse 25dbm ( baixei pra 24) é o AP. No cliente vou ajustando pra ficar na caso dos 60 a 65 o sinal que chega no AP. Tô pensando em por antenas a uma altura de 20m na torre 4 antenas apc 5m 90+ inclinadas pra baixo um pouco e com uma potência menor só para atender clientes perto da torre.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Gostaria de uma ajuda da @*ALGcom* para alinhamento das antenas setoriais. Quero trabalhar até 2,5km de distância da torre e gostaria de por elas numa posição que fica-se bom para os que estão pertos como os até essa distância.

Deixei as antenas retas sem inclinação.

Obrigado

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Olá amigo, estou tendo problemas com clientes muito próximos da torre (Menos de 300 m), ao conectar um cliente na torre usando wom 5000 mimo (ex. um sinal aparecendo -44 na wom) a antena fica reiniciando direto. Só normaliza quando desconecto dessa torre. A antena da algcom tem 15dbi e no rádio coloco 25 dbm de potência. Você tem esses problemas por ai ?
> 
> Abraços


Boa tarde NielsonPadilha,

Quanto aos ajustes de potência em cenários de PTMP, como você possui uma diferença significativa entre as distâncias dos CPEs, você deve buscar uma potência no AP que não sature os clientes mais próximos sem que o nível de sinal dos clientes mais distantes fique muito baixo. Já nos clientes, você irá ajustar com base no nível de sinal que o AP recebe de cada um deles, o ideal é deixá-los com os níveis de sinal o mais próximo o possível e com no mínimo 18dB de SNR.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Bom dia. Tenho mais de 50 APC-5M em minha rede, praticamente todos eles com ALGcom, funciona muito bem, antenas super recomendadas.
> 
> Porém possuo um problema semelhante ao do NielsonPadilha. Os rádios reiniciam de tempos em tempos, utilizo a última versão de firmware nos equipamentos. Os monitoro via SNMP. Não existe um padrão, mas de tempos em tempos eles reiniciam, isso acontece com todos os APC-5M. Acredito que pode haver uma falha no firmware.
> 
> Um detalhe que notei, é que se ficarmos sem acessar o APC por um tempo, quando formos acessá-lo ele vai reiniciar.


Boa tarde rguerim,

Para que possamos lhe auxiliar no diagnóstico deste problema de reinício dos APC 5M, gostaríamos de entrar em contato com você, portanto, pedimos que você nos envie via mensagem privada os seus telefones de contato e o seu nome completo. Obrigado.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## FMANDU

Tenho essa duvida na altura do painel na torre em relação aos clientes mais próximos. Coloquei um APC 5M 90+ em 16m de altura e não consegui um bom sinal com clientes de 70 a 300m da base.




> Assim que faço também. No caso esse 25dbm ( baixei pra 24) é o AP. No cliente vou ajustando pra ficar na caso dos 60 a 65 o sinal que chega no AP. Tô pensando em por antenas a uma altura de 20m na torre 4 antenas apc 5m 90+ inclinadas pra baixo um pouco e com uma potência menor só para atender clientes perto da torre.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Boa tarde NielsonPadilha,
> 
> Quanto aos ajustes de potência em cenários de PTMP, como você possui uma diferença significativa entre as distâncias dos CPEs, você deve buscar uma potência no AP que não sature os clientes mais próximos sem que o nível de sinal dos clientes mais distantes fique muito baixo. Já nos clientes, você irá ajustar com base no nível de sinal que o AP recebe de cada um deles, o ideal é deixá-los com os níveis de sinal o mais próximo o possível e com no mínimo 18dB de SNR.
> 
> Att,
> Equipe Intelbras


Entendi @*Suporte Intelbras*. Hoje fui num cliente aproximadamente 200 metros de distância da torre (31m de altura). Fiz o site survey achei antena dando 44dbm, mandei conectar e coloquei senha. Na mesma hora que salvei a senha não demorou alguns segundos o rádio (wom 5000 mimo reinicio) e toda vez eu logava e poucos segundos reiniciava dinovo. Achei bem estranho. Nem pude ver bem como estava o sinal por que o rádio não parava de reiniciar. Foi preciso resetar para padrão de fábrica e configurar na torre antiga (apc 5m 90+ 17 metros de altura) essa torre que esse cliente estava antes.

A questão é com antena da algcom 15dbi + 25db(abaixei pra 24) do rádio daria 40

Já o apc 5m 90+ que é 18 dbi + 24 do rádio da 42.

Na teoria a torre mais baixa com apc 5m 90+ está com sinal mais potente que a torre mais alta e não reinicia o wom 5000 mimo.

A única diferença de ambas torres é que a torre mais alta com com 31m de altura contra 17m d mais baixa e a mais alta usa antenas algcom.

O que poderia ser?

Gostaria de agredi certo equipe da Intelbras que tem me ajudado bastante me ligando para verificar qualquer, problemas ou dúvidas que tenho.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Estou querendo remover os apc 5m 90+ e deixar as @*ALGcom* + apc 5m+. O sinal do meus clientes melhorou muito, sem falar o tempo de resposta do ping que variava bastante 1, 2, 10, 16ms ( antes até culpava o ipoll) e hoje com as novas antenas fica 0, 1, 2, 3ms mesmo com cliente usando uma parte da banda do seu plano contratado(normal subir, porém sobe bem menos). Senti esse diferença gritante.

----------


## FMANDU

possivelmente o raio de cobertura da antena ALGcom esta passando por cima da casa do cliente por esta mais alta e sem inclinação.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Estou querendo remover os apc 5m 90+ e deixar as @*ALGcom* + apc 5m+. O sinal do meus clientes melhorou muito, sem falar o tempo de resposta do ping que variava bastante 1, 2, 10, 16ms ( antes até culpava o ipoll) e hoje com as novas antenas fica 0, 1, 2, 3ms mesmo com cliente usando uma parte da banda do seu plano contratado(normal subir, porém sobe bem menos). Senti esse diferença gritante.


Boa tarde NielsonPadilha,

A diferença de desempenho entre as antenas se dá pela diferença no ângulo de abertura, nos APC 5M-90+ as antenas integradas são de 90°, enquanto as setoriais da ALGcom são de 60°, ou seja, um PoP que você utiliza 4 APC 5M-90+ para cobrir os 360° você precisa de 6 kits de setorial ALGcom + APC 5M+, de cara já temos um ganho de 50% somente na quantidade de equipamentos. Mesmo que você utilize 6 APC 5M-90+ as áreas de cobertura vão se sobrepor e você não terá o mesmo ganho de desempenho. Experimente fazer uma análise de espectro com um APC 5M-90+ e um APC 5M+ com uma setorial de 60° para ver a diferença, quanto menor o ângulo de abertura mais seletiva é a antena, porém menor é a sua área de cobertura.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Boa noite amigos do Under-Linux.

Aos que estão com dúvidas sobre a distância mínima entre os clientes e a torre em função da sua altura, segue abaixo análise com exemplo do APC 5M-90+. Com base no ângulo de elevação do APC 5M-90+ e na altura do equipamento na torre, podemos saber se a distância entre o cliente e a torre é suficiente para que o cliente esteja dentro da área de abrangência da antena.
Seguem diagramas de análise.
O cálculo da distância mínima entre a torre o CPE é feito através da fórmula: 
*(Altura da torre - Altura do cliente) / tangente(ângulo de elevação/2)
*


De acordo com o exemplo acima, temos:
(40 - 5) / tg(8) = 249,038 metros

Nos colocamos a disposição.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Legal. O que seria esse tg 8?

Como poderia aplicar isso nas antenas da algcom?

http://www.algcom.com.br/files/media...0-15-60-DP.pdf

Altura das antenas: 31m
Clientes: 5m


Obrigado

----------


## rubem

Não sei se um fabricante vai responder sobre os produtos do outro, então deixa me meter.

Se a antena tem ângulo total de abertura de 20°, e você coloca ela reta pro lado, sem inclinação, 10° ficam acima da linha do horizonte, e 10° ficam abaixo. Metade do ângulo nominal seria o ângulo que fica abaixo da linha do horizonte, seria 10° caso a antena tenha ângulo total de 20°.

No caso da Algcom do link, ela tem 18º de abertura (Com meia potência, ou seja, a 9° mais pra cima ou mais pra baixo do centro ela tem 3dBi a menos de ganho que o centro), se colocar ela reto na horizontal, sem tilt nenhum, ficam 9° acima e 9° abaixo da linha do horizonte. No caso da Algcom, usa 9° na conta, ou usa 12° caso se contente com o ganho a 1/4 de potência (6dBi a menos). Fica com 9° por enquanto.

A tangente na trigonometria é a razão entre digamos a altura da torre e a distância até o cliente. O calculo é chato:
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tangente#Trigonometria

Mas mais fácil que ficar calculando, é pegar tabela pronta com as tangentes de cada inclinação, tabela tipo:
http://www.ufrgs.br/espmat/disciplin...ens/tabela.jpg

Na tabela, a tangente de 8° é 0,1405

Então a conta ficou 35 / 0,1405 = 249,11 metros

Se for 35 / 0,140 dá 250m, se for 35/0,14054 dá 249,039419382... enfim, o número exato depende de quantas casas decimais usar, pode arredondar pra 249 ou 250m.


No caso da Algcom, segundo a tabela a tangente de 9° é 0,1584.
35 / 0,1584 = 220m
A 220m de distância então chega o sinal com meia potência.

Se for pegar o ponto onde teria 1/4 de potência, ou 8dBi de ganho (6 a menos que o máximo nominal), 12° na tabela é 0,2126, fica 35/0,2126 = 164m.

Se a casa tem 5m, e você coloca a antena num mastro de 2m de altura (Recomendo pelo menos 1m acima do telhado), a diferença entre a altura da CPE e a torre não é mais de 35, mas de 33m, a conta fica então, com angulo de 9°, assim: 33/0,1584 = 208m. 

Se você inclinar a setorial, o ângulo abaixo da linha do horizonte aumenta.

No caso da Algcom, se tem 18° e você inclina ela 5° pra baixo, ela não tem mais 9° acima da linha do horizonte, tem 5° a menos, e 9-5 = 4°.
Esses 5° saíra de cima, e entram em baixo, logo, 9+5= 14°

Se quer fazer a conta, 14° na tabela é 0,2493, então 35/0,2493 = 140m

No caso das setoriais UBNT, as setoriais 5GHz de 19 e 20dBi (90 e 120°) tem só 4° de abertura a meia potência, ela tem 2° de downtilt eletrico então ao invés de ter 2° pra cima e 2° pra baixo da linha do horizonte, ela tem 0° pra cima da linha do horizonte, e 4° pra baixo. Pra ver o alcance, 4° na tabela é 0,0699, fica 35 / 0,0699 = 500 metros!
Elas tem uns 6 ou 7° com ganho bem mais baixo, tipo menos de 10dBi (No diagrama no PDF não dá pra ver muito bem), então digamos que a uns 280m o sinal bateria nesse cliente com uns 9 ou 10dBm a menos que no cliente a 600m de distância. 4° de ângulo vertical é pouco, se inclinar 1° pra baixo você ganha uns clientes próximo, mas pra clientes distantes o ganho cai. Se deixar ela reta, ela é ótima pra uso rural, atender fazenda a 20km, mas pra clientes próximos tipo 200m só vai usar lóbulo secundário, que não são confiáveis (Mudam quando chove, ou pegam muito reflexo, não costumam dar um CCQ muito bom). Tem exceções, mas como regra é bom contar apenas com o ângulo nominal que o fabricante promete, os lóbulos secundários mudam de uma unidade pra outra, ou mudam conforme o clima, instalar cliente nas costas de setorial até funciona as vezes, mas as vezes cai quando choque, ou qualquer tem muito sol, ou quando você troca de setorial (Por outra similar) ele fica sem sinal, enfim, não conte com lóbulos fora do prometido, as vezes eles resolvem algum problemas mas não é regra, o que sempre funciona é cliente no ângulo nominal, o resto é exceção.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Não sei se um fabricante vai responder sobre os produtos do outro, então deixa me meter.
> 
> Se a antena tem ângulo total de abertura de 20°, e você coloca ela reta pro lado, sem inclinação, 10° ficam acima da linha do horizonte, e 10° ficam abaixo. Metade do ângulo nominal seria o ângulo que fica abaixo da linha do horizonte, seria 10° caso a antena tenha ângulo total de 20°.
> 
> No caso da Algcom do link, ela tem 18º de abertura (Com meia potência, ou seja, a 9° mais pra cima ou mais pra baixo do centro ela tem 3dBi a menos de ganho que o centro), se colocar ela reto na horizontal, sem tilt nenhum, ficam 9° acima e 9° abaixo da linha do horizonte. No caso da Algcom, usa 9° na conta, ou usa 12° caso se contente com o ganho a 1/4 de potência (6dBi a menos). Fica com 9° por enquanto.
> 
> A tangente na trigonometria é a razão entre digamos a altura da torre e a distância até o cliente. O calculo é chato:
> https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tangente#Trigonometria
> 
> ...


Olá Rubem tudo bom ? Obrigado pela aula. Essa minha torre tem 30 metros com suporte fica 31m mais exatos a altura das antenas, na hora da montagem deixei retinha (tem as variações da torre) mais no geral ta reta. Nos clientes costumo por mastro de 2 metros e em raros casos 1m.

Estou tendo problemas justamente nesses clientes que estão a menos de 200 metros. Pelos calculos que fiz 31 / 0.1584 = 195,70m o mais distante desses pertos da torre tem + ou - 185m. Nessa célula quero atender até 2,5km por isso deixei retinha e pus uma potência de 24dbm lá no rádio.

Oque você me recomendaria fazer para poder atender esses clientes no radio de 200m da torre, sem prejudicar o raio de ação de 2,5km ?

Tenho 4 APC-5m-90+ ( http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br...downloads/MzUy ) no qual estava pensando em por em mais ou menos uns 20 metros nessa torre cobrindo os 360º e inclinando elas um pouco (só não sei quanto pra baixo) só para atender esses clientes mais próximos.



Medi alguns clientes mais próximos, porém tem mais nesse mesmo raio de ação.

Raio de 200m:



Obrigado

----------


## rubem

Pelo datasheet, essa setorial parece ter um downtilt elétrico de 1,5 ou talvez 2°, marquei aqui, nas 2 polarizações parece similar:



Marquei na linha abaixo do 90 o local onde parece ser o meio da emissão, ele está pelo menos 1° abaixo da linha do horizonte.

Ou seja, se ela tem 18° de abertura, uns 8,5° estão acima da linha do horizonte, e uns 9,5° abaixo.

Marquei em baixo onde parece ser o ponto o ainda tem uns 10dBi de ganho (Se a antena tem 18dBi, o ponto -8dB corresponde a 10dBi), ele seria lá pelos 15°!

Na linha vermelha bem fina em cima eu marquei o ponto onde parece ter -3dB, parece ser lá pelos 7,5°. Ou seja, se você inclinar essas setoriais 5° pra baixo, ainda deve ter emissão uns 2,5° acima da linha do horizonte, ela será com 3dB (15dBi de ganho) mas ainda dá pra atender cliente a 4 ou 5km com isso tranquilamente (Na verdade dá pra passar dos 20km, mas aí precisa antena muito grande no cliente, falo do alcance com CPE barata no cliente).

Inclinando 5° pra baixo, esse ponto com 10dBi de ganho fica em 20°, a conta 31 / 0,364 dá 85m! Ou seja, acho que resolveria seu problema se inclinasse 5°. Se tiver cliente a digamos 3 ou 4km talvez o sinal nele caia, teria que monitorar isso, mas se forem apenas clientes próximos, e nem tenha como atender mais de 2km, pode inclinar sem medo.



Se fosse torre mais alta, e setorial muito fechada (Tipo UBNT com só 4° de abertura vertical) que se inclinar muito deixa de atender cliente a 3km, o jeito seria deixar as setoriais retas e colocar um Bullet com omni (Se usar Airmax) ou uma Omnitik, numa altura baixa da torre (Uns 15m), só pra atender os clientes a menos de 200 ou 300m. Eu tive setorial L-com a muitos anos, com uns 4° se não me engano, se inclinava demais um cliente num sítio perdia o sinal, se erguia demais era um cliente a 150m que perdia o sinal, virei a setorial pra outro lado e coloquei um SXT (Que tem acho que uns 30° de abertura na vertical, nem sei quanto é mas é muito) pra atender esses 2, foi o jeito mais simples pra mim, no seu caso tem cliente próximo pra todo lado aí complicaria, sorte que esses paineis tem ângulo grande.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Essas setoriais da intelbras de 90 seria só pra atender esses clientes num raio de 200 metros e queria deixar elas na torre a uns 20m de altura. Acima disso já consigo alcançar com as setoriais da algcom lá em cima na torre a 31metros

----------


## ALGcom

> Não sei se um fabricante vai responder sobre os produtos do outro, então deixa me meter.
> 
> Se a antena tem ângulo total de abertura de 20°, e você coloca ela reta pro lado, sem inclinação, 10° ficam acima da linha do horizonte, e 10° ficam abaixo. Metade do ângulo nominal seria o ângulo que fica abaixo da linha do horizonte, seria 10° caso a antena tenha ângulo total de 20°.
> 
> No caso da Algcom do link, ela tem 18º de abertura (Com meia potência, ou seja, a 9° mais pra cima ou mais pra baixo do centro ela tem 3dBi a menos de ganho que o centro), se colocar ela reto na horizontal, sem tilt nenhum, ficam 9° acima e 9° abaixo da linha do horizonte. No caso da Algcom, usa 9° na conta, ou usa 12° caso se contente com o ganho a 1/4 de potência (6dBi a menos). Fica com 9° por enquanto.
> 
> A tangente na trigonometria é a razão entre digamos a altura da torre e a distância até o cliente. O calculo é chato:
> https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tangente#Trigonometria
> 
> ...


Agradecemos a contribuição, @*rubem*  :Smile:

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*Suporte Intelbras* desde ontem o radio parou de responder o ping, hoje fizemos a troca do cabo por mpt blindado e mesmo assim ele não responde. O cabo está ok já fizemos os testes nele.

Estou retirando ela da antena para ver em baixo, mais acredito que seja problema de fabrica no rádio. 

Cabo mpt




Obs.: Só está acendendo esse led no meio da placa. Porém na placa de rede continua como cabo desconectado.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> @*Suporte Intelbras* desde ontem o radio parou de responder o ping, hoje fizemos a troca do cabo por mpt blindado e mesmo assim ele não responde. O cabo está ok já fizemos os testes nele.
> 
> Estou retirando ela da antena para ver em baixo, mais acredito que seja problema de fabrica no rádio. 
> 
> Cabo mpt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obs.: Só está acendendo esse led no meio da placa. Porém na placa de rede continua como cabo desconectado.


Boa noite NielsonPadilha,

Pelos testes realizados durante os nossos contatos e pelo acompanhamento aqui pelo Under-Linux, as chances deste equipamento em específico estar com defeito são significativas. A solução indicada seria o encaminhamento para o seu distribuidor, entretanto, como este equipamento foi aberto, não poderá ser atendido em garantia e será gerado orçamento para reparo do produto. Vale lembrar que é expressamente recomendado que o produto seja instalado em sua carcaça, que já é projetada para operar em ambientes externos com temperaturas de -40°C a 75°C.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Já não tenho mais dúvidas, vou entrar em contato com meu fornecedor e falar do problema com produto(Já gastei mais de 15k nesse pop) e não acredito que ele não vá trocar pra min 1 rádio. Caso contrario troco logo de equipamento o pop todo.

Mais obrigado  :Top: .

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Já não tenho mais dúvidas, vou entrar em contato com meu fornecedor e falar do problema com produto(Já gastei mais de 15k nesse pop) e não acredito que ele não vá trocar pra min 1 rádio. Caso contrario troco logo de equipamento o pop todo.
> 
> Mais obrigado .


De nada Nielson! Quando precisar, conte conosco.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## FMANDU

@*NielsonPadilha* Como esta a rede com o apc + esses paineis da Algcom? Ja começou a colocar cliente? tem cliente a 2,3km de distancia? Tudo wom 5000?

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> @*NielsonPadilha* Como esta a rede com o apc + esses paineis da Algcom? Ja começou a colocar cliente? tem cliente a 2,3km de distancia? Tudo wom 5000?


Já comecei sim, porém ainda são poucos. Mais pude notar uma melhora muito significante em relação as antenas integradas(Ping baixo, snr e ccq bem estáveis e alto). Cliente mais longe até momento é 1km

A única coisa que as vezes é preciso posicionar bem é antena do cliente para que fique numa posição boa e não perca conexão com AP(Isso usando ipoll) inclusive tenho que revisitar um cliente que aparentemente está com visada 100% mais mesmo assim está desconectando, para colocar a antena em uma posição mais alta e melhor.

Abraços

----------


## FMANDU

Nesses 2 meses, como voce avalia a performance do apc com as antenas Algcom?



> Já comecei sim, porém ainda são poucos. Mais pude notar uma melhora muito significante em relação as antenas integradas(Ping baixo, snr e ccq bem estáveis e alto). Cliente mais longe até momento é 1km
> 
> A única coisa que as vezes é preciso posicionar bem é antena do cliente para que fique numa posição boa e não perca conexão com AP(Isso usando ipoll) inclusive tenho que revisitar um cliente que aparentemente está com visada 100% mais mesmo assim está desconectando, para colocar a antena em uma posição mais alta e melhor.
> 
> Abraços

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Particularmente gostei muito das antenas. Porém por elas serem 60º acaba que sendo um custo muito elevado para por um pop com 6 antenas. Sei que funciona em 90º porém segundo oque entendi no datasheet ela fica com 9dbi ao invés de 15dbi do modo 60º.

----------


## FMANDU

@*rubem* Neste nesta explicação parece que as antenas Algcom são as melhores no nosso mercado. Suponhamos que temos uma torre de 25m, se instalarmos ela retinha e com 18º de abertura, se cobriria os clientes perto de longe.

Ja em uma setoria 17-90 Ubnt, se deixarmos ela em 25m, retinha sem tilt mecânico, teríamos sinal bom em clientes perto, mas sinal ruim em clientes a partir de 1,8km, se tiver visada parcial, pior ainda. O unico jeito de atender clientes um pouco mais longe seria inclinar 1 ou 2º pra cima.

Ja nas APC 5M 90, não encontro nada claro no datashet. Hoje adicionei uma apc 5M 90 bem em cima de uma basestation 17 (coisa de 1,5m) para poder separar os clientes wom dos SXT (tem uma 912 com a bs1790) e o sinal que deveria ser melhor, ficou pior. Entao é dificil trabalhar com essas antenas e uma forma simples de não se preocupar com tilt das antenas seria colocar uma Algcom. E possivelmente a ALgcom se sairia melhor de sinal nesse cliente em especifico sem me preocupar em inclinação.





> Não sei se um fabricante vai responder sobre os produtos do outro, então deixa me meter.
> 
> Se a antena tem ângulo total de abertura de 20°, e você coloca ela reta pro lado, sem inclinação, 10° ficam acima da linha do horizonte, e 10° ficam abaixo. Metade do ângulo nominal seria o ângulo que fica abaixo da linha do horizonte, seria 10° caso a antena tenha ângulo total de 20°.
> 
> No caso da Algcom do link, ela tem 18º de abertura (Com meia potência, ou seja, a 9° mais pra cima ou mais pra baixo do centro ela tem 3dBi a menos de ganho que o centro), se colocar ela reto na horizontal, sem tilt nenhum, ficam 9° acima e 9° abaixo da linha do horizonte. No caso da Algcom, usa 9° na conta, ou usa 12° caso se contente com o ganho a 1/4 de potência (6dBi a menos). Fica com 9° por enquanto.
> 
> A tangente na trigonometria é a razão entre digamos a altura da torre e a distância até o cliente. O calculo é chato:
> https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tangente#Trigonometria
> 
> ...

----------


## rubem

Hum, nunca mexi com as APC. 

No datasheet fala em 20° nominal, parece ter um downtilt elétrico de uns 2°. Pelo diagrama, lá pelos 15° pra baixo ela ainda tem 10dBi a menos que o nominal, ou seja, ainda 8dBi de ganho, pra um cliente a 100m de distância um ganho desse é suficiente, se colocar elas retas DEVIA ter alcance ótimo e bom sinal em clientes por perto, elas também teria abertura 3x maior que as setoriais UBNT.

Se está 1,5m acima, e em canal meio longe (Não em canal vizinho) era pra melhorar mesmo. Mas eu tenho umas desconfianças com o Wom, em mini-PTP (É só onde uso eles) com visada as vezes dá uns sinais mais baixos que derrubam demais o CCQ e throughput, e preciso ficar reposicionando, acho que ele tem uns lóbulos pra baixo, pra trás ou pros lados com ganho meio alto, que acaba pegando reflexo demais. Parece que é só onde tem algo do lado ou atrás deles, onde ficam num mastro 4m acima do telhado eles nunca me deram trabalho, por isso acho que é ganho meio alto de sinal refletido pela vizinhança da antena.

----------


## FMANDU

Minha dúvida é? Essas antenas citadas, deixando elas em 0°, sem inclinação nenhuma, todas elas jogam sinal em linha reta ou o sinal e limitado a uma distância x pelo downtilt?

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## rubem

Pelo datasheet essa APC quando reta ainda manda sinal uns 3° acima da linha do horizonte, e uns 10° pra baixo (Falando no ganho nominal). Ou seja, não precisa inclinar.

A da Algcom seria praticamente igual, mas sem downtilt elétrico, ou seja, precisaria inclinar sempre pra ter alcance mais perto, o que não é problema, se inclinar uns 4º ainda emitirá um pouco acima da linha do horizonte segundo o datasheet. 2 a 4° é o que todo mundo sempre inclinou nas setoriais antigas/fora de linha (Aquario, Hyperlink, Oiwtech).

A da UBNT só manda da linha do horizonte pra baixo, ou seja, se inclinar ela qualquer grau já perde alcance. Nesse caso na prática já vi isso, sempre inclinamos setoriais então quando surgiram as UBNT todo mundo inclinava 2 ou 3° por hábito, e... não pegava muita coisa depois de uns 5 ou 8km, tinha que ir na torre e colocar elas retas.

----------

